# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Ու՞մ հետ, Որտե՞ղ, Ինչու՞

## Adam

Կոնֆլիկտային շրջաններում ակումբն ակտիվ պահելու միակ ձևը ինտիմն ա:  :Jpit: 

«Ի՞նչ, որտեղ, երբ» խաղի ոչ ինտելեկտուալ, տեստոստերոնային և ընտիմ տարբերակը: 

Էստեղ գրում եք ձեր ֆանտազիաները որևիցե հայտնի փաբլիք ֆիգուրայի հետ կապված, որ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը կճանաչի: 
Չէի ուզի, որ թեման բազառի վերածվեր, դրա համար էլ ի սկզբանե ֆիքսում եմ այն չխախտելու ոսկե կանոնը: 

*Ձեր գրառումը պիտի պարունակի ընդամենը համարակալված 3 կետ: Հ.գ.-ներն արգելվում են: Սա ֆասթֆուդի պես թեմա ա, մտնում եք, արագի մեջ հանգստանում եք, դուրս եք գալիս: Քննարկումներն ու մեջբերումները միմիայն «ինտիմ քննարկումներ թեմայում»:*   :Cool: 

Գնացինք:   

*1.* Էմանյուել Մակրոն  

*2.* Էլիզեյում 

*3.* Մի քիչ մեծ ա ինձնից, բայց մռութ ա ու դզում ա ինձ բեսամթ: Հետո էլ՝ գեյդարս միշտ էլ իրան որպես գեյ ա detect արել ու 99 տոկոսով համոզված եմ: Ջահել վախտվա նկարներն էլ կյանք են: Համ էլ հարուստ ա:

----------


## Progart

1. բելլուչի
2. Black Forest house
3. մի քիչ շատ մեծ ա ինձնից, մի քիչ լքոտ ա, բայց իրեն ներում եմ։ մանկութեանս երազանքն ա  :LOL:

----------

Adam (23.04.2019)

----------

